# Poulenc’s concerto for 2 pianos



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I recently came across this piece, it was recommended on YouTube and I was in the mood to try something new: both the composer and the time period. I don’t listen to much written after the 1910’s because I’m relatively new to classical music compared to most members here so I listen to what sounds most appealing and start exploring from there on out. But I really liked this concerto immediately, at least certain passages and the rest followed soon thereafter. So I have decided to try to listen to more 20th century classical music and work my way upwards. A few days ago I tried Ligeti’s violin concertos but it proved to be a too ambitious attempt is the nicest way I can put it. Anyway, what do you think of this piece? Do you have favourite recordings? My favourite so far is Le Sage/Braley with the Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège conducted by Stéphane Denèvez. Very energetic, exciting and beautiful performance. Also wanted to highlight this beautiful passage beginning at 0:25 in the video below


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Thankyou for your post. Poulenc is one of my favourite composers. Very tuneful and melodic. I have the Braley recording as well and its one disc that is always being played on my system.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

For Poulenc you should try the _Concert champetre_

For a relatively easy start into Ligeti, try this then go on to _Atmospheres_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Also listen to Poulenc's concerto for one piano. It's a beautiful and charming work. And maybe try his concerto for organ and timpani. It's a very exciting piece. 

The Ligeti violin concerto is a great work, imo. And one of my favorites. Try revisiting it at a later date. Good luck!


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

EvaBaron said:


> I recently came across this piece, it was recommended on YouTube and I was in the mood to try something new: both the composer and the time period. ... Anyway, what do you think of this piece? ... Also wanted to highlight this beautiful passage beginning at 0:25 in the video below


This composition is new to me. I think detected a whisper of Mozart leading into this quite exquisite passage, which seemed to peel back the veneer of ordinary reality and carry me through into another dimension, briefly. Lovely ... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It´s a wonderful piece, love it to bits , Labèque Sisters (pianos) Roland Pöntinen, Love Derwinger (pianos) Louis Lortie (piano), with Hélène Mercier (piano) but my current favoriete is the Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano) disc, Saw them play it live, sensational .


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I absolutely love Poulenc's _Concerto for Two Pianos_. What's interesting is you can hear a bit of Gamelan influence in the slow middle movement. I wonder if he too was influenced by what Debussy and Ravel heard? Anyway, the Ligeti _Violin Concerto_ is a favorite work of mine, but, if I were you, and this is only a suggestion, I would wait to explore post-war music. The reason I say this is because from 1900 to the interwar period, there was a plethora of music to come out of this particular period. Since you liked Poulenc so much, I would say to continue exploring his oeuvre --- his chamber and choral music is incredible and if you like songs, then he wrote some exquisite songs (i. e. mélodies). His operas and ballets are also worth looking into. After you listened to a lot of his music, I would say move onto Milhaud or Honegger next (both were fellow members of Les Six). Have you explored any of the 20th Century Germans/Austrians or Russians? What do you think of Stravinsky?

Anyway, there's just so much out there --- happy listening!


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

EvaBaron said:


> My favourite so far is Le Sage/Braley with the Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège conducted by Stéphane Denèvez.


Yupp, that's the one for me. Probably the best single album of all Poulenc's works for piano(s) and orchestra.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Nawdry said:


> This composition is new to me. I think detected a whisper of Mozart leading into this quite exquisite passage, which seemed to peel back the veneer of ordinary reality and carry me through into another dimension, briefly. Lovely ... Thanks for posting.


Yes, Poulenc noted the inspiration he took from Mozart, saying he had Mozart’s piano concertos on his piano stand when he was composing this piece. And he generally found Mozart to be his favourite composer. Also listen to the first movement, which is very energetic and sounds like Mozart but if he was on cocaine


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Neo Romanza said:


> I absolutely love Poulenc's _Concerto for Two Pianos_. What's interesting is you can hear a bit of Gamelan influence in the slow middle movement. I wonder if he too was influenced by what Debussy and Ravel heard? Anyway, the Ligeti _Violin Concerto_ is a favorite work of mine, but, if I were you, and this is only a suggestion, I would wait to explore post-war music. The reason I say this is because from 1900 to the interwar period, there was a plethora of music to come out of this particular period. Since you liked Poulenc so much, I would say to continue exploring his oeuvre --- his chamber and choral music is incredible and if you like songs, then he wrote some exquisite songs (i. e. mélodies). His operas and ballets are also worth looking into. After you listened to a lot of his music, I would say move onto Milhaud or Honegger next (both were fellow members of Les Six). Have you explored any of the 20th Century Germans/Austrians or Russians? What do you think of Stravinsky?
> 
> Anyway, there's just so much out there --- happy listening!


Yes I agree, I am planning to listen to music from the Interbellum period, so I want to explore more of Poulenc and maybe start with Ravel, also for the Russians I’ll go with Shostakovich and Prokofiev. Haven’t really explored any 20th century German or Austrian composers and I have only heard the rite of spring of Stravinsky, which I thought was really cool. But I’ll listen to Milhaud and Honegger after I explored the earlier mentioned composers. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

starthrower said:


> Also listen to Poulenc's concerto for one piano. It's a beautiful and charming work. And maybe try his concerto for organ and timpani. It's a very exciting piece.
> 
> The Ligeti violin concerto is a great work, imo. And one of my favorites. Try revisiting it at a later date. Good luck!


Yes I was planning to listen to his concerto for one piano, and a concerto for organ and timpani sounds very original and exciting, so I’ll check that out too


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi Eva,

There are two classic older recordings of this work that I'd recommend you try to hear: The first is a 1957 recordIng with Poulenc & Jacques Février on piano, accompanied by the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, conducted by Pierre Dervaux:






While the second is a 1962 recording by the piano duo Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale with the New York Philhrmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein. Poulenc thought very highly of Gold & Fizdale, who he befriended, & for whom he later composed his Sonata for Two Pianos:














I think you'll find both performances unusually idiomatic & authentic, especially the one by the composer & Février.

Secondly, I think violin concertos are a great way to enter into post 1910 modern & contemporary music!, but I wouldn't recommend starting with the Ligeti VC. Instead, I'd recommend beginning with the violin concertos by Alban Berg "To the Memory of an Angel", Serge Prokofiev (1 & 2, but esp. no. 1), Dmitri Shostakovich (1 & 2), Samuel Barber (the Elmar Oliveira recording), Arnold Schoenberg, Igor Stravinsky, Fartein Valen, Frank Martin, & Bela Bartok (1 & 2) first, & then moving onto to Allan Petterssen's Violin Concerto no. 2, Philip Glass's Violin Concerto No. 1 (the Gidon Kremer recording), Magnus Lindberg's Violin Concerto No. 1, Peteris Vasks's Violin Concerto "Tala Gaisma" or "Distant Light", Henri Dutilleux's "L'Arbre des Songes" (or "Tree of Songs") Concerto for Violin & Orchestra, & Norbert Moret's "En rêve"; as well as the VCs by Einojuhani Raatavaara, Per Nørgård (1 & 2, but esp. No. 1 "Helle Nacht" or "Bright Light"), Oliver Knussen, Robin Holloway, Anders Hillborg's Violin Concerto no. 2 (which has a very imaginative opening), & Esa-Pekka Salonen's VC 'Out Of Nowhere'--for starters.

I should also mention that Leila Josefowicz has been a tireless advocate for the violin concertos of our time, so it's well worth paying attention to what she's recorded. If you want any suggestions for recordings of the above works, just ask.

Then, when you're feeling more acclimated you might try Witold Lutosławski's Partita for violin & orchestra, and Chain 2 (the Anne-Sophie Mutter recording), and Wolfgang Rihm's "Gesungene Zeit" or "Time Chant" (again, the Mutter recoring).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Poulenc's excellent _Aubade_ for piano & chamber orchestra wasn't mentioned, definitely worth knowing too.

I guess you could say that Martinu's _Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra_ has a bit of similarities with Poulenc's, as opposed to many of the concertos by the other composers mentioned. Recordings vary a lot in quality, but the Lejskova Duo is good, at least musically.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Poulenc's excellent _Aubade_ for piano & chamber orchestra wasn't mentioned, definitely worth knowing too.
> 
> I guess you could say that Martinu's _Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra_ has a bit of similarities with Poulenc's, as opposed to many of the concertos by the other composers mentioned. Recordings vary a lot in quality, but the Lejskova Duo is good, at least musically.


This newer release of the Martinů is certainly one to consider:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I love this piece. The first time I heard it thirty (or more?) years ago I was driving, and was so overwhelmed that I almost lost control of the car. After regaining control, I pulled over to the curb to listen to the rest of it. After decades It remains one of my favorite concertos, and I think of it often.


----------

